# 07 bmw 650 won't start



## Lowfuel777 (Aug 17, 2020)

About 4 days ago I was driving down the road and suddenly it felt like I had a flat got out and checked no flat it was I think my motor. Got to gas station. Turned car off. Put gas in it. Car won't start. Everything comes on and was trying to start but wouldn't. Waited 
about 20 min. It started. Got home. Next day started fine. Service engine light comes on. It says misfire cylinder 3. Drove car about 2 hours. Turned off. About 1 hour later car won't start. All the lights and everything work. I push the button. I hear a click but nothing. Please help


----------



## Lowfuel777 (Aug 17, 2020)

I posted this about 2 months ago I've replaced ivm, battery sensor, and the starter. Any other ideas why it won't start.


----------

